# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi më i fundit që keni ndjekur.....(verë 2005)

## mad

Pershendetje te gjithe forumistave, dhe simpatizanteve te kinematografise.

ja ku eshte tema e re, qe pason te kaluarat, dhe qe ju fton te na tregoni per filmat qe ju kane terhequr vemendjen dhe per te cilet keni shfaqur interes.


{^_^}

----------


## bunny

War of the World ..pashe te Dielen..shum film i bukur -> qava 2 here  :i habitur!:

----------


## PINK

Pashe filmin  ----->> *WAR OF THE WORLDS (2005 )*

Rolet kryesore , Tom Cruise , Dakota Fanning

Great movie , realizimi perfect !!

----------


## BRADYKININ

Edhe une War of the Worlds pashe te shtunen.

Efektet ishin fantastike dhe ideja po ashtu...por zhvillimi i ngjarjeve ishte kot fare. S'kishte pike zhvillimi....kulm e perfundim. S'u mor vesh fare se si vdiqen ato makina ashtu ne fund. Dhe aktoret s'luajten ndonje rrol kushedi se cfare. Vajza vogel kishte ze metalik...me teper si urdherues...s'me pelqeu.

Prisja me shume nga ky film!

----------


## BvizioN

Ka diqka te veqante mbi kete film qe me ka detyruar ta shikoj 3 here.
Nga koleksioni disi i tepruar (mbi 800 DVD) qe kam jane plot filma qe nuk i kam shikuar akoma...por ky film eshte me te vertete cool.

*Do tu'a rekomandoja shume qe ta shikoni,kush nuk e ka pare.*

PS: War of the Worlds do jete i radhes per tu shikuar.

Me respekt

----------


## pumma

pash RING 2 lale ene i musha panolinot disa here.....esht film hoorror  po duhet te shihne  ene 1 qe tju hypi frika tamom  hahahhaha tung

----------


## diikush

> Ka diqka te veqante mbi kete film qe me ka detyruar ta shikoj 3 here.
> Nga koleksioni disi i tepruar (mbi 800 DVD) qe kam jane plot filma qe nuk i kam shikuar akoma...por ky film eshte me te vertete cool.
> 
> *Do tu'a rekomandoja shume qe ta shikoni,kush nuk e ka pare.*
> 
> PS: War of the Worlds do jete i radhes per tu shikuar.
> 
> Me respekt


ZIM, vere nja dy komente specifike please, cfare lloj filmi, c'te intrigoi me shume per te etj. 

Flm.

----------


## PINK

> ZIM, vere nja dy komente specifike please, cfare lloj filmi, c'te intrigoi me shume per te etj. 
> 
> Flm.




Film me dashuri  Diikush , nuk i shikon qe jane ne kervat    :Lulja3:

----------


## jessi89

*Legjenda e Lugines*,(Legend of Valley).
E kam pa disa here,edhe prap me pelqen ta shof.

----------


## Lov!

*Agents Secrets* _me Monica Bellucci dhe Vincent Cassel..
komente per filmin i gjeni ne Google  lol_

----------


## diikush

> *Agents Secrets* _me Monica Bellucci dhe Vincent Cassel..
> komente per filmin i gjeni ne Google  lol_


Po Google-en ku e gjejme o goc e zgjut e shakaxheshe? 

P.S. S'e di ca vendosi byroja per ata qe perdorin 13 emra ne forum valle....  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lov!

Ate google ahmmmmm e gjen .... e di vet  :ngerdheshje:  
Edhe kujdes me replikat e tua serioze se na preke ne tela 

Dje pash filmin Costantine .. shume kot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

> Film me dashuri  Diikush , nuk i shikon qe jane ne kervat


E vertete...ne krevat por me nje *burre tjeter*  :kryqezohen:  

Pa u zgjatur shume...jane nje qift qe rrjedhin nga nje shtrese disi e larte.Jeta e tyre ndryshon ne nje kurs pothuajse 180 grade kur shperngulen ne shepine e mamase se djalit (e cila eshte person i quditeshem,dhe jo dyfytyreshe si shumica e njerezve!)

*Something going on around
Something going on around
I left my baby on the side of the highway
She just cant stay on my way
Soooome daaaaaaay.....i will treat you good*

Keto jane vargje te kenges qe te ngelen ne mendje nga ky film.

----------


## PINK

Ahh se harrova tju thom dje se pashe *TROY* -- Me  Brad Pitt-in (lol )

Cudi asnjehere sme  ka terheq ki aktor .. kur njekohesisht cereku i femrrrave " vdesin " per ate ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Cudi asnjehere sme  ka terheq ki aktor .. kur njekohesisht cereku i femrrrave " vdesin " per ate ...


Lol, ngrije icik numrin, pink....it's more like trecereku i femrave.  :ngerdheshje:  Dhe un ashtu them....actor kot, pa shije, megjithese filmin *Meet Joe Black* e ka qare.

----------


## green

War Of The Worlds nga i madhi Spielberg.
Konceptim dhe realizim i vecante, i pranueshem, argetues.
E rekomandoj shume :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## ledio

''Saving private Rayan'' , me regjizor Steven Spielberg dhe aktor Tom Hanks

----------


## Lov!

Ke kam pa une sot ke kam paaaa  :ngerdheshje:  lol

''From Hell'' me Johnny Deep  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rezi 1

> War Of The Worlds nga i madhi Spielberg.
> Konceptim dhe realizim i vecante, i pranueshem, argetues.
> E rekomandoj shume.


me te vertete shume i bukur dhe i godtur. Une kete jave kam pare 'Bewitched' me N.Kidman dhe Will Ferrell, "The longest yard' Chris Rock & Adam Sandler ( i perkryer), dhe 'Batman Begins' me Katie Holmes (cka)

----------


## BvizioN

Shume i perkryer! Me ka pelqyer teper dhe do e shikoj prap!

C'fare e ben te veqante kete film?

*1)Ne kete film nuk ka super  heronj  qe shpetojne boten*,siq ndodh ne shumicen e filmave!Gjithesecili eshte hero i vetvetes dhe i njerezve te afert!

2*)Per here te pare bota dhe natyra e saj jane e vetmja heroine qe mbron njerzimin* (faktikisht per here te dyte,harrova filmin *Signs* me Mel Gibson)

3) *Special effects teper fantastike*

----------

